# 15' lead



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Hi all,

I need a 15' lead without a hand loop (so as not to get tangled or catch a branch, etc) Any recommended sources? The ones I find all have loops, and sure, I could cut it off and melt, but it would be better to have stiched.

Any sources are sure welcomed. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Ted save money and cut the loop then burn it if it is nylon. Or take the loop and tape it closed using electrial tape...=;
We have the Amish make all of our dog training gear, harnesses, leads, traffic tabs, collars, tracking lines, you name it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need a 15' lead without a hand loop (so as not to get tangled or catch a branch, etc) Any recommended sources? The ones I find all have loops, and sure, I could cut it off and melt, but it would be better to have stiched.
> 
> Any sources are sure welcomed. Thanks a lot.



http://leerburg.com/1061.htm


No loop, 15'


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Get some static climbing rope or tubular nylon webbing at a camping supply store. Clasp at Lowes, Viola.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Thanks Connie. How have you been, BTW? I'm hoping for Nylon to hold up in the water and not weaken and rot. But that is the exact animal I'm looking for.

Howard, I may go the route you suggest and melt the end


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Get some static climbing rope or tubular nylon webbing at a camping supply store. Clasp at Lowes, Viola.


Totally agree. Best tracking, heavy brush/undercover leashes I've ever used.

DFrost


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Nancy, that's an interesting alternative that I hadn't considered. Thanks, I'll check it out. And I see David agreeing... I wonder about an on-line source... I'll take a peek around


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Be sure you like the feel first.

I bought a long nylon line once and hated the greasy slippery feel in my hands when it was wet.

Although I don't recall ever hearing anyone else say that .....


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

That's a good point. What I really like is leather, but that won't likely last long, like cotton, maybe


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> http://leerburg.com/1061.htm
> 
> 
> No loop, 15'


Damn Connie, that was fast! I can still see smoke coming off this post. ;-)


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I have has a 3/8" rolled leather line with no handle for a few years and it has held up well. Does not get tangled, and all I do it saddle soap it when it is dirty and put some neatsfoot oil on it. 
I am pretty sure I found it at SignatureK9.com


----------



## Eros Kopliku (Jan 30, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> http://leerburg.com/1061.htm
> 
> 
> No loop, 15'


I have that leash and if the intended use is for protection work, you'll find it punishing unless you wear some heavy duty gloves. It only took a couple of sessions for my neoprene gloves to become unservicable.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

I use the synthetic long lines for tracking…. Meaty yet forgiving to work with. They don’t get heavy when wet and are easy to clean. With no ring or loop at the end (can cut without fray) they snake through heavy brush.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I agree with Nancy. That's what I have and have had it many many years.


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Get some static climbing rope or tubular nylon webbing at a camping supply store. Clasp at Lowes, Viola.


This is a great (and cheap) option we've done many times too.

Another place to check, especially if you prefer flat nylon to round, is a tack store or the equine section of a farm store. Horse lunge lines don't have loops at the end, and come in a variety of lengths, thicknesses, types of snaps, etc...


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

How would I securely attach brass clasp to tubular rope? I realize that's silly


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Figure 8 knot on a bight** - just make sure the rope is threaded through the "rope" end of the snap before you make the loop.

http://www.chockstone.org/TechTips/F8Knots.htm

It is a very easy knot. For it to look good you need to "dress it" to make sure the knot is as smooth as possible and add a safety on the end.

You could also get rope clamps when you buy the snap and just hammer them in place. Not as strong but would give a more finished look.

**You can do a figure 8 follow through, it is just easier for me to tie the bight 


For webbing I would be inclined to fold and sew. (I have done this by hand for tracking lines, not too hard)


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Is it just me, or do you all not have a problem with nylon leads tearing up your hands?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Have you used the TUBULAR nylon? The flat nylon is rough but the tubular stuff is pretty soft. YOU could get that at Diamond Brands


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Here is the link to Signature K9. 

I also use the biothane lines. They are wonderful. Does not rip up your hands, burn, rot, break, and dries easily with a paper towel.

http://www.signaturek9.com/tracking-sar-dog-long-lines


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Is it just me, or do you all not have a problem with nylon leads tearing up your hands?


Or how many people use gloves? I ended up using gloves also because when I decoy, some sleeves would rub my right knuckle raw on my left hand.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I always wear gloves when handling a long line.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've always felt clumsy using gloves.......come to think of it.......even without them. :-k


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't think I have ever used the tubular kind, Nancy. 


I always wear gloves, even with leather leashes. I learnt my lesson after I _severely_ burned and cut both hands at drug training back when we first started. That friggin' HURT!

I just wondered if I was the only one bothered by nylon.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I do have a 20' biothane lead - it is nice but kind of heavy. My problem is I loose stuff out in the woods.

Right now there is a nice 6foot biothane lead and a squeaky tug from elite k9. *gone*. Well, maybe I will find them; I found my compass so I am not having to use my cheap back-up.


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

No Kristen, I'm with you. I don't really like the nylon leashes either. I don't own any anymore. 

I only use gloves during protection. It's kinda hard fumbling with mini pieces of hot dog while wearing gloves lol.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Mechanix gloves are nice because they aren't bulky. I don't have any problem at all with using food during obedience while wearing them.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Tube cotton, only way to go.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Jerry...It sounds like your talking about military issue socks there! :lol: :lol: :lol: Except...you forgot the color description! OD green or black!


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Where can I get the tube cotton socks?

I just ordered the tube nylon from Signature K9. Thanks Carol!

I called Signature but they're closed. After ordering I wondered about this products usefulness in agitation... Maybe I should upgrade to 2"?


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Ted,

I have these:

http://www.k9-shop.com/product_info.php?cPath=55_57_68&products_id=359
Rubberised - excellent for grip and lightweight for the dog to drag around.

http://www.k9-shop.com/product_info.php?cPath=55_57_68&products_id=238
Heavy duty - no seams, so really good for not hurting your hands.

The above probably does not help you too much (they are in Austria), but may give you some ideas.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I changed my order to 2" tube nylon. It was described as static climbing rope line. We'll see. Thanks to all who responded to my silly questions.


----------



## richard mattox (Feb 12, 2008)

I think you would have been happier with a Betathane lead. Betathane is actually what most people are using when they say Biothane. (Beta is the more leather like, Bio is the more plastic looking stuff.) You can get it in any size from 1/4" up. It wares tougher than leather, doesn't hold in the dirt like the nylon ropes. If it gets muddy just wipe it clean. Good as new. Won't fray like nylon when going threw brush. I like it so much that I ordered the material and started making all my own leads from tabs to tracking. I've had so many people ask about them and like them I've started sell them as well. Best bet for the money. They should last a lifetime.

Rick


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I like the real leather ones best & I get them from:
http://www.fordogtrainers.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=51

I have their 33ft leather tracking line and 2 13ft leather lines for plow line tracking and to use during protection. They are soft and really nice.


----------



## richard mattox (Feb 12, 2008)

OUCH $61.79 for a 33' tracking lead. That hurts the pocket book. Particularly when they get all muddy and slimmy when tracking in bad weather and that you have to clean and recondition so it won't rot. You can get a Betathane lead for half that price and it will never rot or need conditioned. Just wipe clean and go. It has the same feeling and look as leather.


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

The betathane and biothane stuff is really nice, but something about fake leather just bugs me. Same reason I abhore fake wood furniture. I know, I'm weird, but I'm a leather addict. Must be my horsey childhood, but I just LOVE leather. The look, the feel, the smell. And it holds up well forever if it's taken care of properly. Admitedly, the care aspect can be a pain in the butt, but I don't mind. I actually enjoy an evening sitting on the couch in front of the TV with a stack of dog harnesses, collars, leashes, and horse bridles, a rag and a bottle of Lexol.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Me too Chris! I did buy a bunch of those fake leather lines (33 ft and a couple 15footers), but they just didn't feel anywhere near as nice to me. They felt rubbery. Maybe it's all in my head, maybe it's the smell of leather, whatever it is I just really like leather better.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Chris Wild said:


> The betathane and biothane stuff is really nice, but something about fake leather just bugs me. Same reason I abhore fake wood furniture. I know, I'm weird, but I'm a leather addict. Must be my horsey childhood, but I just LOVE leather. The look, the feel, the smell. And it holds up well forever if it's taken care of properly. Admitedly, the care aspect can be a pain in the butt, but I don't mind. I actually enjoy an evening sitting on the couch in front of the TV with a stack of dog harnesses, collars, leashes, and horse bridles, a rag and a bottle of Lexol.


Ditto;-) 

I am old fashion and just can't bring myself to use anything but leather.


----------



## richard mattox (Feb 12, 2008)

Leather is great for certain things. The smell is great but I much prefer beta because I buy one and don't have to worry about having to replace it. I leave the leather for my boots,jackets and car seats.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

My 15' lead arrived today. 2" wide... that's awfully wide. seems like more surface area to step on and get tangled in.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Received the 2" lead. What the hell was I thinking??? It's like dragging around a tablecloth or something. 

Returning it. If I can get full credit, I'm getting a Betathane lead from Rick. I checked them out and they are clearly what I was looking for. Low maintenance and great grip.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I sure would like to see what the heck you got - 2 inch static line? 

I am thinking climbing rope is usually in mm or fractions of an inch. 
For webbing I have used 1/2 or 3/4" webbing. 

My main complaint with the biothane is the weight


----------



## richard mattox (Feb 12, 2008)

Betathane is actually lighter than leather in the same width. It's stronger as well. I like the fact that it doesn't seem to tangle you up as much as some of these nylon leads I've seen people using. And again the maintenance is awesome. Trained in a muddy mess last night. When I got home just a rag and some warm water a quick swipe and WAH LAH just like new.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I agree the Betathane is really superior in my opinion. Felt great, good grip and low maintenance. I barely have time to train much less maintain leather.


----------

